# Iver johnson? From the teens to earley twenties! CAN U ID IT?



## charlestlangjahr (Jul 31, 2009)

:eek:      Not sure if this is an Iver johnson, Harley, Indian... Please help me identify this bike. It's from the late teens to early twenties from what I gather. Where is the serial number (under bottom bracket, side of head tube, rear frame fork end) and how to identify what the make totally eludes me. Hopefully someone out there is a wealth of knowledge of bikes from this vintage. It will be an antique in like 10 years! Phil Marshall if your out there please help!        :eek:

                                          Thank you for your help!
                                                     -Tomlangjahr (Tacoma, WA Skid Kings!!!)


----------



## charlestlangjahr (Aug 2, 2009)

*Do you know?*

The fenders are about 2 inches wide and the fork legs are 15 inches long. Does anyone have the appropriate rims, head badge, chain guard or rack for sale for this bike? The rivet holes are vertical and a distance of 2 1/16 inches appart. Is tis Ben Hur te bike that I have? Thank you -tomlangjahr


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 2, 2009)

they did not come with a chain gaurd. a closer all around photograph will help in IDing it.

mark


----------



## charlestlangjahr (Aug 2, 2009)

*Adding pictures*

It's not letting me add pictures right now but I have pictures of the bike in the general disscussion area under the same heading! Thank you I appreciate it -Tomlangjahr


----------

